# Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??



## Onkelz-Fan94 (4. Oktober 2008)

*Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Hi
Ich brauche dringend einen neuen Kühler
für meinen E8400 da immoment noch der
boxed Kühler in meinem System Kühlt.
Er sollte nicht mehr als 30-35€
kosten und mit 3.6ghz "umgehen
können" also relativ kühl bleiben
und nicht zu laut sein
also auf jeden fall nicht lauter
als der boxed
Schonmal im vorraus
danke für eure Antworten!!!!!!!


----------



## riedochs (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Die Forensuche würde dir genung Antworten liefern wenn man diese benutzen würde.


----------



## xTc (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Willkommen bei uns im Forum. 

Kurz und knapp:

*Scythe Mugen* oder *Xigmatek HDT-S1284 - Achilles*


Nächstes mal einfach mal die *SUCHFUNKTION* nutzen!

Gruß


----------



## Robär (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Oder nen Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme / Black oder nen Thermalright IFX 14.

Bei beiden musst du aber extra einen Lüfter dazubestellen.

Edit: Hupps hab dein Preislimit übersehen 

Dann nen Mugen, wie xTc schon sagt.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Naja die hatte ich mir auch schon
angeguckt
aber was haltet ihr von einem EKL Alpenföhn großglockner blue edition
und so neu bin ich auch net da ich schon eine ganze weile im alten Forum war!!
Trotzdem danke


----------



## Robär (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Der ist auch ne gute Idee.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Robär schrieb:


> Der ist auch ne gute Idee.


 

Ok aber welcher von denen ist denn nun am besten??


----------



## Shibi (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Würde dir den Mugen empfehlen, der ist ein sehr guter Kühler und nebenbei sieht er auchnoch sehr gut aus.

Edit: Groß Clockner ist auch ein guter Kühler, aber mit dem Scythe Mugen kann er einfach nicht mithalten, weder von der Kühlleistung noch vom Design.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Shibi schrieb:


> Würde dir den Mugen empfehlen, der ist ein sehr guter Kühler und nebenbei sieht er auchnoch sehr gut aus.
> 
> mfg, Shibi


 

Ok danke dann werd ich mir den kaufen.


----------



## Shibi (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Gute Entscheidung.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Shibi schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung.


 

Was ist eigentlich vom Scythe Ninja 2 zu halten
da ich in den tests gelesen habe das er etwa auf gleicher
Höhe mit dem mugen ist??
Aber ist halt gut 5-10€ billiger??

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

der Ninja II ist ebenfalls ein sehr guter Kühler, musst halt überlegen ob dir kleine Mehrleistung des Mugen auch die paar € mehr wert ist ... unterm Strich haste aber mit beiden eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen ...


----------



## Shibi (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



> Was ist eigentlich vom Scythe Ninja 2 zu halten
> da ich in den tests gelesen habe das er etwa auf gleicher
> Höhe mit dem mugen ist??



Er Kühlt doch ein paar °C schlechter als der Mugen. Ist trotzdem ein passabler Kühler und sollte für deine Zwecke auch ausreichend sein. Ist halt die Frage ob dir 5€ weniger 5°C mehr wert sind. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Shibi schrieb:


> Er Kühlt doch ein paar °C schlechter als der Mugen. Ist trotzdem ein passabler Kühler und sollte für deine Zwecke auch ausreichend sein. Ist halt die Frage ob dir 5€ weniger 5°C mehr wert sind. ^^
> 
> mfg, Shibi


 

Ok das stimmt schon aber
was wird denn bei einem Mugen
als Befestigung mitgeliefert??
Pushpins? oder andere befestigung oder garkeine?

Danke für eure antorten


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

also da ich das selbe prob hatte nur mit nem e6750 würde ich sagen entweder ekl alpenföhn groß glockner led oder xigmantek achilles 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...s-Clockner-Blue-Edition-AMD-Intel::10972.html
der bringt meinen bei 1,4 volt prime stabiel auf 57 grad max temp nach einer std.mann muss dazu noch sagen das ich
so blöd war und das liquid metal pad ausgetauscht hab gegen die as5 also wenn das liquid metal pad richtig eingebrant is gibbet eigentlich kaum was besseres für den preis 
weil beim xigmantek achilles solltest du das retetion modul noch mitkaufen was nochma 5 euro kostet und vernünftige wlp bekommste auch nich mitgeliefert.aslo vernünfitg vieleicht aber naja ^beide kühlen meine prozzies bestens ^^  einmal nen amd opteron sockel 939 da sitzt der ximantek drauf der aber mit versand und neuer wlp sowie den retention modul doch knapp 50 euro mit versand kostet und da kommste mit 40 euro mit versand bei dem ekl günstiger zumal da das retetion modul mitgeliefert wird und das liquid metal pad ..also preis leistung 1a


----------



## Shibi (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Also beim Mugen ist eigentlich alles wichtige dabei. Befestigung für diverse Sockel (775, AM2, und noch irgend einen komischen ^^), Wärmeleitpaste und ein Scythe Slipstream Lüfter. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

ja soll er selber entscheiden^^ von der kühlleistinge bei nem dualcore nehmen die beiden soch nicht viel ^^ ich kann beide empfehlen ^^


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> ja soll er selber entscheiden^^ von der kühlleistinge bei nem dualcore nehmen die beiden soch nicht viel ^^ ich kann beide empfehlen ^^


 
Also dann werd ich mir den kaufen
aber die frage ist ob der überhaupt passt
auf mein Board hab ein MSI-P45 NEo-F
hat eigentlich keine große Heatpipe usw.
passt das oder net? da der ja ziemlich groß ist.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Shibi (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Also ich glaube nicht, dass es da Probleme gibt. Ich habe das MSI P45 Platinum (und das HAT eine große Heatpipe) und da passt er auch drauf. Vom Layout her sollten die beiden Boards sich ja recht ähnlich sein.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Shibi schrieb:


> Also ich glaube nicht, dass es da Probleme gibt. Ich habe das MSI P45 Platinum (und das HAT eine große Heatpipe) und da passt er auch drauf. Vom Layout her sollten die beiden Boards sich ja recht ähnlich sein.
> 
> mfg, Shibi


 

Ok gut also dann vielen dank für eure Hilfe und dann werd ich mir
den bald bestellen
Sry für den nachtrag aber ich hab grade dieses angebot bei caseking gefunden
was ist davon zuhalten günstig? gut kühlleistung???
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/PC_Games_Hardware_Aufruestkit_fuer_Komplett-PCs:_:121.html

Danke für die Hilfe!!!!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

wenn du dann noch das retention modul dazu kaufst
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek I7751 Crossbow Montage-Kit für 3 Heatpipes
dadurch kannst nochmal gut was rausholen weil der kühler für die pushpin konstrucktion doch naja vlt nen bissle zu schwach ist das is noch mein tipp aber ansich is das angebot doch ganz ok ^^


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> wenn du dann noch das retention modul dazu kaufst
> Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek I7751 Crossbow Montage-Kit für 3 Heatpipes
> dadurch kannst nochmal gut was rausholen weil der kühler für die pushpin konstrucktion doch naja vlt nen bissle zu schwach ist das is noch mein tipp aber ansich is das angebot doch ganz ok ^^


 

Ok das ist ok
ich hab grad den gefunden auch bei caseking aber da stehtt das er nur auf p4 läuft stimmt das oder ist der auch zu meinem compatibel??
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...lman-CNPS-7700-AL-CU-120mm-Version::2536.html
Bitte um schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Shibi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



> ich hab grad den gefunden auch bei caseking aber da stehtt das er nur auf p4 läuft stimmt das oder ist der auch zu meinem compatibel??
> Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 478 (Intel) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 7700-AL-CU - 120mm Version



Vergiss den. ^^
Kühlleistung ist ziemlich bescheiden und dabei klingt der wie ein Fön. Den gibt es schon seit ca. 5 Jahren auf dem Markt, dem seine Technik ist völlig veraltet. Der hat noch nichtmal Heatpipes. Der wird deinen 8400erter niemals kühl halten können.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Shibi schrieb:


> Vergiss den. ^^
> Kühlleistung ist ziemlich bescheiden und dabei klingt der wie ein Fön. Den gibt es schon seit ca. 5 Jahren auf dem Markt, dem seine Technik ist völlig veraltet. Der hat noch nichtmal Heatpipes. Der wird deinen 8400erter niemals kühl halten können.
> 
> mfg, Shibi


 

Ja ok dann der net
aber was ist eigentlich vom
Arctic freezer 7 pro
zu halten reicht der
weil der ist ja ziemlich günstig

Danke für deine Antworten


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

tag ich erlaub mir mal mich hier ranzuhängen ^^

habe den gleichen prozessor, und möchte einen möglichst (seeehr) leisen kühler für meinen E8400 haben. falls mein board noch interresant ist:
GA EP45-DS4..... anderen komponenten seht ihr falls nötig im profillink.
er sollte schon leiser als der boxed kühler sein, und auch besser kühlen.

ich würd es auch begrüßen wenn er ausserdem auch mit ca 3,6-4GHz umgehen kann, falls ich die leistung mal brauche^^ (im augenblick nämlich noch nicht^^)

Preißlimit sind maximal 40 Euro


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Scythe Mugen oder EKL Alpenföhn Großglockner


----------



## Shibi (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



> Arctic freezer 7 pro
> zu halten reicht der
> weil der ist ja ziemlich günstig



Ist billiger, aber kühlt deutlich schlechter als ein Mugen. Außerdem lässt seine Kühlleistung nach einigen Monaten rapide nach (wie man hier in einigen Threads lesen kann).



> er sollte schon leiser als der boxed kühler sein, und auch besser kühlen.
> 
> ich würd es auch begrüßen wenn er ausserdem auch mit ca 3,6-4GHz umgehen kann, falls ich die leistung mal brauche^^ (im augenblick nämlich noch nicht^^)



Auch dir empfehle ich den Scythe Mugen. 
Wenn du allerdings die CPU allerdings mit 4GHz betreiben willst wirst du vermutlich einen stärkeren Lüfter ranhängen müssen, damit die noch einigermaßen kühl bleibt, da du für 4GHz vorraussichtlich die Spannung erhöhen musst, was wiederum die Abwärme deutlich erhöht.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Shibi schrieb:


> Ist billiger, aber kühlt deutlich schlechter als ein Mugen. Außerdem lässt seine Kühlleistung nach einigen Monaten rapide nach (wie man hier in einigen Threads lesen kann).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was wäre den da n stärkerer lüfter??? oder muss ich den selber druffschrauben ?


----------



## jade2 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

hi ...
stand vor kurzen vor den gleichen Überlegungen
und hab mich für den 
Noctua NH-C12P entschieden    (Mugen passte nicht)
- leise !!!
- Intel 8400 @3.6  Idle 21°   last 29° (3DMARK06)
-viel Zubehör,- gute Verarbeitung
Nachteil : leider teuer
jade


----------



## MarcelRamon (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Shibi schrieb:


> Groß Clockner ist auch ein guter Kühler, aber mit dem Scythe Mugen kann er einfach nicht mithalten, weder von der Kühlleistung noch vom Design.


 
Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Dieser hier ist, im Vergleich zum Mugen, sogar einen kleinen Tacken besser und dazu noch vom Gewicht her leichter als der Mugen. Wobei der Mugen sicherlich kein schlechter Lüfter ist, aber er meiner Meinung nach gleichauf mit dem Groß'Clockner liegt.


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



jade2 schrieb:


> hi ...
> stand vor kurzen vor den gleichen Überlegungen
> und hab mich für den
> Noctua NH-C12P entschieden    (Mugen passte nicht)
> ...



sind aber wirklich gute temps.... hast du auch nen vergleich zum boxed kühler (temps.) ? dh, um wie viel grad es sich verändert hat ^^


----------



## Shibi (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



> - Intel 8400 @3.6 Idle 21° last 29° (3DMARK06)


21°C? Testest du deinen PC im Kühlschrank? Vermute deine Temperatursensoren sind defekt, ich kenne keinen Kühler der bei normaler Zimmertemperatur eine CPU auf 21°C Kühlen kann, außer einem Waterchiller. Das ist schon Physikalisch unmöglich.



> was wäre den da n stärkerer lüfter??? oder muss ich den selber druffschrauben ?


Den Lüfter befestigst du mit 2 Halterungen, das geht ganz einfach. Ein qualitativ hochwertiger stärkerer Lüfter wäre z.B. ein Nanoxia. Allerdings ist der nichtmehr so leise wie der mitgelieferte Scythe Slipstream.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

mir kamen die temperaturen auch schon so merkwürdig vor... ^^
also was jetzt nehmen ?? ^^ noctua oda scythe ^^
.... gibt es auch noch bessere kühler, oder lohnt sich das dann nich mehr^^ und ich mach dann einfach nen anderen kühler druff...?
ich bin jetzt kein silence freak, das heißt, ein lüfter darf schon n Klitzikleines bisschen laut sein  aber nich lauter als der boxed  weil sonst hab ich im moment ja keinen vorteil xD ^^
ausserdem strebe ich so die 35° an ^^ bei last dürfens auch 40° sein 
denn im augenblick habe ich ca 45° idle und 55° bei last..... kommt mir iwie heiß vor xD ^^


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Naja es gibt schon noch besseres
aber so im 100€ bereich
ich würde den noctua nehmen
der ist einfach ein stück besser


----------



## Shibi (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Ich bin zwar immernoch vom Mugen überzeugt, aber letztendlich ist das deine Entscheidung. 
Der Noctua ist auch kein schlechter Kühler.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## jade2 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

hi...

ergänzende Infos:
-ob die Temperatursensoren defekt sind, kann ich nicht sagen.- ??? (hoffentlich nicht)
-PC seit 14 Tagen so aufgebaut (Asus P5Q DELuxe usw. Thermaltake Gehäuse mit 7 Nanoxia 80mm 
Lüfter,-) 
PC steht ungünstig unterm Schreibtisch
-Laut Everest Ultimate sind so die Temps. vielleicht liegt auch der Fehler bei mir,- ???
Es werden zusätzlich noch 2 andere Temps. bei Everest angegeben:
1.CPU/Kern 39° und 1.CPU/2.Kern 36°   (und CPU 21° )
Hilft das weiter ?
jade


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Was ist eigentlich von diesem zalman zu halten
weil mein kühler darf net so hoch sein da ich ein raidmax sagitta hab
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 9700 LED
Ist der einigermaßen zum ocen zu gebrauchen?
Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Shibi (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Ja, das hilft weiter. 
Der Temperatursensor ist defekt oder wird falsch ausgelesen. Richte dich nach den Kerntemperaturen (39°/36°) die sind im Bereich des normalen.


Der Zalman ist ziemlich laut, kühlt dafür aber auch nicht schlecht. Ist auch ein brauchbarer Kühler, solange man keinen wert auf Ruhe legt.

mfg, shibi


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Ich brauch halt einfach was was die Höhe von 14cm net überschreitet und gut kühlt gibts da noch etwas??
Bitte um schnelle Hilfe!!!


----------



## jade2 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Shibi schrieb:


> Ja, das hilft weiter.
> Der Temperatursensor ist defekt oder wird falsch ausgelesen. Richte dich nach den Kerntemperaturen (39°/36°) die sind im Bereich des normalen.
> mfg, shibi



hi...shibi
 thanks ,- Fehler im Proz. oder im Mainboard,???- und wenn ja Fehler im Proz.,  ihn umtauschen ???

und zu onkelz

der Noctua hat eine Höhe von 114mm
jade


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

ich poste mal nen paar links ^^ dfie kühler passen zumindest was die höhe angeht  
ob die auch gut zum oc sind musste mal durch googlen^^

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Auras » Auras CPU-Kühler LPT-709 - Multisockel

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Cooler Master » Cooler Master RR-CCH-LB22-GP Hyper 212

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Scythe » Scythe SCMNJ-1000P Ninja Mini

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Silent Eagle CPU-Kühler

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Xigmatek » Xigmatek HDT-S963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm - LGA775/K8/AM2

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Xigmatek » Xigmatek HDT-SD964 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm - LGA775/K8/AM2

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Xigmatek » Xigmatek I7751 Crossbow Montage-Kit für 3 Heatpipes

und der dazu passende Crossbow was nochmal ein paar grad bringt(ich weiß es aus erfahrung)

so die wären auch alle in dem Preis bereich was du am anfang geschrieben hast 

MFG Ultimo


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> ich poste mal nen paar links ^^ dfie kühler passen zumindest was die höhe angeht
> ob die auch gut zum oc sind musste mal durch googlen^^
> 
> Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Auras » Auras CPU-Kühler LPT-709 - Multisockel
> ...




Ok danke erstmal
ich poste dir später nochmal
welchen ich mir geholt habe


----------



## Masterwana (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Ich hab den Sharkoon Silent Eagle 
Der kühlt meinen E2180 @3000 im Idle/Load auf ca.26°C/58°C (Core Werte)
Es ist der gleiche wie der Xigmatek S963 nur mit anderem Lüfter und mit Backplateverschraubung.
Der Sharkoon hat auch im PCGH-Test besser als der Xigmatek abgeschnitten, besonders von der Lautstärke.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Ok meinst du der kühlt meine E8400
mit 3600mhz auch gut??


----------



## Masterwana (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

ja denke schon.
58°C Hab ich nur mit prime95 erreicht und das nicht dauerhaft.
Hab gerade CoD4 gezockt da hab jetzt 48/46°C da stehen.
Ich hann ihn ohne Probs weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

OK kann man da noch einen anderen Kühler hinamchen
weil der mir ziemlich klein vorkommt???
und was wird als zubhör geliefert so lüftersteuerung usw.?


----------



## Shibi (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Das ist ein 92mm Lüfter. Einen 120mm Lüfter wirst du vermutlich nur mit Kabelbindern befestigen können und der wird dir die meiste Luft seitlich vorbeiblasen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Ah ok naja dann muss mir der 92 halt langen aber meine 
frage war ob man da vielleicht einen noctua oder so
dran machen kann einfach um mehr Leistung zu bekommen?


----------



## Masterwana (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Du kannst jeden 92er Lüfter mit diesen Gumminippeln befestigen.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Du kannst jeden 92er Lüfter mit diesen Gumminippeln befestigen.




OK würde das sehr viel mehr Leistung bringen also mehr als nur 2-3grad??


----------



## Shibi (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Ich vermute nicht, der verbaute Kühler ist schon relativ Leistungsstark. Ich schätze maximal 5°C wirst du damit rausholen können, dann musst du allerdings eine richtige Turbine einbauen mit ~3000rpm.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Ok dann lassen wir das und du meinst der hat genug Leistung
um meinen gut auf 3.6ghz zu bringen


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Ich hab den Sharkoon Silent Eagle
> Der kühlt meinen E2180 @3000 im Idle/Load auf ca.26°C/58°C (Core Werte)
> Es ist der gleiche wie der Xigmatek S963 nur mit anderem Lüfter und mit Backplateverschraubung.
> Der Sharkoon hat auch im PCGH-Test besser als der Xigmatek abgeschnitten, besonders von der Lautstärke.



das ist ein irrtum ist er nicht ..der ximantek ist größer wenn auch nur um 3 cm in der höhe und 1-2 in der breite aber er ist nicht der gleiche 

sry aber ich habe schon bei Firmen mal verbaut einen erst vor kurzen bei mir (Xigmantek) und den sharkoon vor ner längeren zeit ...ich muss sagen der xigmantek is den aufpreis locker wert finde ich ich finde ihn auch qualitativ besser ..aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden^^


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Was ist eigentlich von diesem noctua zu halten weil der ist ja auch schön klein!!!
hatte mir nämlich gefallen!!!
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U9B

danke für eure antworten


----------



## Shibi (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

jo, der sieht schön aus, leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie gut der Kühlt.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Schade
hab halt bis jetzt nichts schlechtes von noctua gehört
und die Lüfter sollen ja sehr Leise sein


----------



## Shibi (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Jo, Noctua baut durchaus gute Kühler und Lüfter. Vom Aufbau her macht der Kühler einen guten eindruck, dürfte akzeptable Temperaturen erreichen.


----------



## rabit (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Shibi schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung.


Zustimmt!

Riesengros und kühlt auch Riesig!


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

OK dann werd ich mir das mal merken
schwanke immernoch
zwischen zalman 9700led und diesem noctua
mal sehn welcher es wird

danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Element009 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

ich rate zu thermalright kühler
PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
bester Lukü laut PCGH Tests.
Oder billiger
PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

MfG


----------



## Shibi (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



> schwanke immernoch
> zwischen zalman 9700led und diesem noctua



In dem Fall rate ich dir zum Noctua.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Warum ist der zalman nicht so gut??
er hat mir halt gefallen ist schön klein hat leistung und leuchtet blau


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

ja dann nimm den noctua der is besser zumindest was die lautstärke angeht ^^ und von der kühlleistung isser ziemlich gleich ^^


----------



## Shibi (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Bei Kühlern gilt im allgemeinen, dass sich die Kühlleistung hauptsächlich von 2 Faktoren bestimmt wird: Oberfläche und Luftdurchfluss. Das bedeutet, ein Kühler mit größerer Oberfläche kühlt im Normalfall besser als einer mit einer kleineren. Daraus ergibt sich, dass der Noctua vorraussichtlich besser kühlen wird als der Zahlman. Zumindest bei gleicher Lüfterdrehzahl.
Außerdem gefällt mir persönlich der Noctua besser. 

Letztendlich ist es aber deine Entscheidung, nehm den der dir besser gefällt. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Ich hab mich gerade nochmal bei caseking
umgeschaut und den hier gefunden
der hatte mir gelich gefallen da er relativ flach ist
und von preis her sehr gut
was ist von dem zu halten???
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Crossbow HDT-D1284 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Würde mich sehr über eine baldige Antwort freuen


----------



## Shibi (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Also langsam reichts mit deiner Fragerei. ^^
Entscheide dich doch einfach mal für einen Kühler, wenn du so weitermachst werden deine Enkel dir irgendwann auf deinen Grabstein schreiben: "Er starb auf seiner nie endenden Suche nach dem perfekten Kühler"

Den Kühler kenne ich nicht, aber er dürfte auch einigermaßen gut Kühlen, allerdings wird mit seiner Kühlleistung nicht an High-End Kühler wie den Mugen oder IFX-14 rankommen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Shibi schrieb:


> Also langsam reichts mit deiner Fragerei. ^^
> Entscheide dich doch einfach mal für einen Kühler, wenn du so weitermachst werden deine Enkel dir irgendwann auf deinen Grabstein schreiben: "Er starb auf seiner nie endenden Suche nach dem perfekten Kühler"
> 
> Den Kühler kenne ich nicht, aber er dürfte auch einigermaßen gut Kühlen, allerdings wird mit seiner Kühlleistung nicht an High-End Kühler wie den Mugen oder IFX-14 rankommen.
> ...


 
Ja ich hätte ja schon längst einen
aber ich brauch was kleines mit viel 
leistung
sry ich frag net wieder


----------



## Katamaranoid (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Onkelz-Fan94 schrieb:


> Ja ich hätte ja schon längst einen
> aber ich brauch was kleines mit viel
> leistung
> sry ich frag net wieder



hehe dafür hab ich noch ne frage 

ist dad eig egal wie rum der CPU lüfter bläst? also ich mein ob der jetz wie der Boxed kühler richtung prozessor bläst, oder ob er in richtung gehäuserückseite bläst? ich glaub ihr wisst scho wad ich mein 

ich schwanke nämlich zwischen

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P

Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-C12P (Noctua NH-C12P leiser CPU-Kühler Sockel 775, AM2, AM2+)/ PCSilent Online-Shop

^^

oder is der mugen besser?


----------



## Shibi (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*

Also Mugen ist auf alle Fälle besser.

Theoretisch ist es egal, allerdings werden bei der nach unten gerichteten Variante auch die Mainboardbauteile mitgekühlt. Allerdings halten die es auch ohne direkten Luftstrom aus. also kannst du bedenkenlos zu einem Towerkühler greifen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Gamiac (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Passender Kühler für E8400 oc??*



Onkelz-Fan94 schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich brauche dringend einen neuen Kühler
> für meinen E8400 da immoment noch der
> boxed Kühler in meinem System Kühlt.
> ...


 Auf jeden fall nen Xigmatek . Wenn es für den 1284 net langt der 1283 ist auch ein techniches Tier und frisst Wärmeenergie !!!


----------

